

1 Bitcoin = 1000 US dollars - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=75

======
cmbaus
Speculators may get rich in BTC, but high prices do not validate bitcoin as a
currency. High volatility is not a desirable trait in a trade medium.

------
dysruption
Good thing Coinbase is down...

------
kamilszybalski
And the correction begins

